# anyone use Hellgrammite patterns?



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

I've never fished with any but have read that they are good for smallmouths. Anyone in Ohio use them w/ any success??


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

I've used the real one to catch smallies. But haven't used a fly pattern as I haven't got to fish much the past 3 3/4 yrs due to back problems. But they shoukd work just fine. Later Matt


----------

